# Teichschlammsauger



## Snorkler (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
wir suchen einen Teichschlammsauger für unseren Mischteich.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Saugern ? Sind diese überhaupt notwendig wenn das Wasser klar ist ? Und ......

gruß


----------



## Frank (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hi Snorkler,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.*

Erfahrungen mit einem Schlammsauger hab ich keine. Aber ich denke die Frage, ob ein Schlammsauger notwendig ist, wenn das Wasser klar ist, kannst du dir selbst beantworten.


----------



## Snorkler (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hi,
ich denke dass man das Wasser einfach behandeln kann, das es aufklärt.(Wasseraufbereiter ) Auch wenn die Werte stimmen wie PH,Sauerstoff Ammoniak.....   
Es kommt mir auf den Boden an, wenn ich auf den Grund sehe. Dort liegen Kieselsteine die ich nur Teilweise erkennen kann. Im Sumpfbereich wirbelt bei uns so mancher großer Koi mal was auf, was nicht so toll aussieht.


----------



## Frank (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hmm,

was für einen Filter hast du denn? Wie du schon sagst, bekommst du mit dem Schlammsauger den Boden sauberer. An den Wasserwerten kannst du damit natürlich nichts ändern.

Stell doch bitte deinen Teich mal ein wenig mehr vor. Vllt. auch mit ein paar Bildern dokumentiert. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie oft du den Schlammsauger benutzen willst/musst. 
Aber evtl. wohnt ja auch jemand in deiner Nähe, bzw. es gibt einen Shop, wo du dir einen leihen kannst. 
Ich würde das vor einer Anschaffung auf jeden Fall versuchen zu machen. 
Wenn ich dann mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bin, kann ich mir immer noch überlegen einen Sauger zu kaufen, oder weiterhin auszuleihen.


----------



## Snorkler (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Ja, das mit den Bildern werde ich in nächster Zeit mal in den Angriff nehmen,bei einer Vorstellung im Forum "Ich und mein Teich".
Das absaugen wollen wir nur bei Bedarf machen, wir denken mal im Frühjahr wenn es wärmer wird.d.h. 1bis 2 mal im Jahr.

Mit dem ausleihen vor dem Kauf ist natürlich eine gute Idee,aber das macht heute kaum noch jemand.


----------



## Roland (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Snorkler,

Was ist ein Mischteich?
In deinem Profil steht  bei Teichfläche 10.000 qm, bei dieser Grösse ist mit einem Schlammsauger nichts anzufangen!


----------



## Snorkler (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Roland,

mit Mischteich ist gemeint : verschiedene Arten an Fischen im Teich, wie Koi's ,Goldorfen,Sonnenbarsch,Goldfische und Löwenköpfchen. Auch wenn dies alles nicht so zusammenpasst. Es sind alles schöne Tiere auf ihre eigene Art und Weise.
Mit der Fläche habe ich mich vertan.Habe es anders verstanden. Sorry

Der Teich hat ein Volumen von ca.9000 Liter. was spricht da gegen einen Sauger ?


----------



## Thorsten (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hi Snorkler,

mal eine bescheidene Frage, was willst Du eigentlich absaugen? 

Hast Du soviel Mulm und Dreck in deinem Teich?

Normalerweise lässt man den Mulm (es sei denn es ist ein reiner Koiteich) im Teich drin.

In dem Mulm leben nützliche Bakkis die dadurch auch entfernt werden!

Wenn sich die Schicht nicht bei 10cm oder höher bewegt, würde ich es lassen


----------



## Snorkler (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

OK Thorsten,

werde versuchen mal ein Bild zu machen und es hier herein zu stellen. Dann wirst du sehen.

Gruß


----------



## Thorsten (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hi,

ja ein Pic würde helfen.

Wie gesagt, kann mir nicht Vorstellen, dass es so schlimm bei dir aussieht

Reinigst Du deinen Teich nicht im Herbst? (Blätter, abgestorbene Pflanzreste etc. entfernen?)

Das würde dann einiges erklären...aber warten wir mal auf das Pic!


----------



## Dr.J (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Thorsten,
ich reinige meinen Teich jeden Herbst und Frühjahr und trotzdem bildet sich Mulm auf dem Boden. Das Problem ist nur, wenn die Fische gründeln oder ich mal einen Wasserwechsel machen, wird dieser Mulm regelmässig aufgewühlt und trübt das Wasser. Es dauert dann wieder ein paar Stunden, bis das Wasser wieder klar ist. Ausserdem sieht ein schlammiger Boden auch nicht sehr attraktiv aus. Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir so ein Teil zulege oder nicht. Bisher habe ich davor zurückgeschreckt, um eine evtl. Teichbiologie nicht zu zerstören.

Mich würden an dieser Stelle ebenfalls ein paar Erfahrungen helfen. Es gibt doch bestimmt welche im Forum, die Sauger im Einsatz haben.


----------



## didio (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Auch Hallo,
muß zugeben, auch mich interessiert dieses Thema. Ich stimme Jürgen zu, bei der Teichreinigung wird alles aufgewühlt und über Stunden ist absolut nichts zu sehen. das bekommt man wohl nur raus, wenn der Teich komplett entleert wird. Das ist aber nicht in unserem Sinne. 
Dabei habe ich sogar einen Sauger (allerdings einen sehr einfachen). Dieser ist bis heute noch nie benutzt worden, weil immer irgend ein Grund da war, ihn nicht zu benutzen (Kaulquappen, Jungfische, Stichlingsnester, Sonntag!!
usw.)

Bin auch neugierig
didio


----------



## Snorkler (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,

habe mir einen Sauger von gardena zugelegt. Das ist ein Schlauch, der zu Pumpe führt, Unterdruck erzeugt in einem  2ten Schlauch ( T-Stück ) der wiederum den Schlamm oder Dreck aus dem Teich saugt. Ich beurteile das gerät mit Top. Durch eine Kiste wird der Schmutz gefiltert und das gereinigte Wasser wird wieder dem Teich zugegeben. Mit etwas Kreativität kann man es noch besser filtern mit Filtermatten u.s.w. 

Also, habe den Teich 2x komplett abgesaugt. Ergebnis: erst sah es aus wie ein schlammloch durch das aufwirbeln, aber dann war das Wasser klarer als aus dem Wasserhahn. 
Man könnte sich auch so etwas selber bauen.

OK 

Snorkler


----------



## guenter (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen Schlammabsauger selber gebaut. Geht prima.
Habe eine 5500 Liter Pumpe genommen, an der Saugseite von einem großen
Staubsauger die Saugdüse angebracht (Durchmesser 40 mm).
Am Druckschlauch eine Strumpfhose (geklaut von meiner Frau) angehangen
und los geht´s.
Ich setze Peroxyd gegen Fadenalgen ein, da ist schon eine ganze Menge
Schlamm weg.

Günter


----------



## karsten. (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*



			
				Snorkler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich denke dass man das Wasser *einfach* behandeln kann, das es aufklärt.(Wasseraufbereiter] )
> Auch wenn die Werte stimmen wie PH,Sauerstoff Ammoniak.....



 

DAS interessiert mich aber im Detail !
kannst Du DAS erläutern ?


mfG


----------



## Kurt (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Teichfans,
ich hab auch den von Gardena - bin aber nicht so begeistert davon. Die Förderleistung ist OK oder vielleicht sogar zu stark  - aber 
a) die Filterleistung des Kastens mit dem Feinfiltersack genügt einfach nicht - da müsste ein ganz anderes System ran, um das Wasser wieder entsprechend sauber in den Teich zurückzuleiten
b) der Feinfiltersack trotz Dunkellagerung nach 6 Monaten zerfleddert (kurze Haltbarkeit scheint bei mehreren Artikeln berechnet zu sein)  
c) wenn Wasserschnecken und kleine Steine zusammen angesaugt werden, dann knallt es die im Filterkasten gegeneinander was zum Zerstören der Schneckenschale führt - also nix mit Tierschonender Ansaugung.
d) man arbeitet mit 220 V im Naßumfeld 

Seit über einem Jahr reinige ich meinen Schwimmbereich 2 - 3 mal jährlich nur mit Teleskopstange/Saugrohr/Schlauch per Schwerkraft (meistens kurz vor erwarteten starken Regenfällen, damit ich nicht mit Leitungswasser nachfüllen muß). 
Durch die Hanglage ganz einfach zu bewerkstelligen:  man versenke den Schlauch komplett im Teich, dann wirft man das Schlauchende schnell über den Teichrand, das Ende sollte mindestens  80 cm  tiefer als die Wasserlinie auf einem hellen Filtersack (Jute etc) zu liegen kommen.  Dort kann man den Verschmutzungsgrad des abgesaugten Wassers  beobachten und das Saugrohr entsprechend steuern, Kleintiere bergen und zurück in den Teich bringen.
Damit saugt man auch aus 2,3 m Tiefe!!!! Wichtig ist, den Saugstutzen ruhig zu führen, um den Mulm am Boden nicht unnötig aufzuwirbeln.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß dasselbe Prinzip auch in der Ebene funktioniert - eine Überlauf-Sickergrube braucht man sowieso - warum nicht etwas tiefer graben und oben 1 m freilassen - der Mulm sollte aber so gut es geht wieder aus der Grube entfernt werden - sonst sickerts irgendwann nicht mehr.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## pendler (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hi, ich hab mir so ein Teil  günstig bei Ebay gekauft und bin recht zufrieden damit. Gerade bei den angesprochenen Blättern und Pflanzenresten ist der Sauger eine echte Hilfe. Er hat verschiedene Stärken an Saugdüsen dabei und es besteht somit keine Gefahr __ Schnecken oder Steinchen einzusaugen. Auch recht praktisch um die Ufermatten damit abzusaugen.


----------



## Igel (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Zusammen.
Meine Frage.Ich intressiere mich für den Gardena Teichschlammsauer.Bis zu welcher Tiefe saugt der hier genannte Gardena Teichschlammsauger?Wer hat Erfahrung mit Oase Pondovac 3 Teichschlammsauer und wie Tief geht seine Saugleistung.Ist der Gardena Teichauger zu empfehlen?
Gruss Igel


----------



## Frank (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Igel,

deine Frage verblüfft mich jetzt aber gewaltig! Hast du nur die Überschrift dieses Themas gelesen??? 
Nur zwei Beiträge über deinem wird deine Frage zum Gardena Schlammsauger doch schon beantwortet. 
Also vielleicht demnächst doch ein bisserl mehr die Beiträge studieren.  

Zum Pondvac von O... kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------

